# Probleme mit Xen Installation

## Tinitus

Hallo,

leider kann ich nicht mehr auf das Netz zugreifen:

ifconfig zeigt zwar an, daß die Adresse 192.168.0.5 vergeben wurde an eth0 aber sobald ich 192.168.0.1 anpinge geht nichts mehr. Von außen ist auch nichts mehr zu machen.

localhost und die 192.168.0.5 kann ich jedoch erreichen.

Bitte helft!

G. RolandLast edited by Tinitus on Thu Mar 09, 2006 7:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zapata

was sagt denn route?

----------

## Tinitus

 *zapata wrote:*   

> was sagt denn route?

 

Alles OK ...liegt wohl an Xen..sobald xen läuft geht das Netzwerk nicht mehr.

G. R.

----------

## Marlo

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alles OK ...liegt wohl an Xen..sobald xen läuft geht das Netzwerk nicht mehr.

 

Maaaaan Tinitus,

du reißt einen ab ohne einmal in die xen docu zu schauen. Wenn xen starten soll mußt du vooorher net.eth0 aus dem rc-update herausnehmen. Das Netz wird über  xenbr0 automatisch gestartet.

Schau in die docu.

Ma

----------

## Tinitus

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   
> 
> Alles OK ...liegt wohl an Xen..sobald xen läuft geht das Netzwerk nicht mehr. 
> 
> Maaaaan Tinitus,
> ...

 

Aha bin heute schon am Ende....habe nichts verändert nur 3 x neu gestartet...dann lief xen endlich

Sorry

----------

## Marlo

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ..dann lief xen endlich
> 
> 

 

Hast du meine DomU .config genommen. Hat es damit funktioniert?

ma

----------

## Tinitus

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   
> 
> ..dann lief xen endlich
> 
>  
> ...

 

Nein..wo finde ich die? Wie starte ich das xen Netzwerk...also ifconfig zeigt ein Device an neben lo...aber wie weise ich hier eine IP zu?

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nach den neuesen Updates geht bei mir unter XEN immer noch kein Netzwerk:

brctf show zeigt an, daß xenbr0 an kein Interface gebunden ist.

ifconfig -a zeigt verschiedene vif und andere Devices....(schit ohne Netzwerk)

in etc/conf.d/rc habe ich rc_net_strict_checking="lo" gesetzt

in der Kenelconfig 802.d fest einkompiliert.

mein host hat die 192.168.0.5

die kann ich einwandfrei anpingen...wie auch localhost....aber z.B. den Router kann ich nicht anpingen. Mit einem normalen Kernel geht das Netzwerk.

Jetzt habe ich noch was vom memory Bug gehört...ich habe 4 GB RAM...

G. R.

----------

## Marlo

[Edit]

Ach entschuldige, jetzt beim zweiten mal lesen sehe ich es. Du kannst mit Dom0 nicht ins Netz.

Hast du 

```

<*> Unix domain sockets 

<*>       MULTIPATH: random algorithm

 [*]     IP: DHCP support 

 
```

aktiviert?

Übrigens, hier eine Dom0 und hier  DomU.

Hi Tinitus!

Für DomU hast  du eine Startdatei, die in etwa so aussieht:

```

# general

name    = "debian";

memory  = 256;

# booting

kernel  = "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16-xen-U";

builder = "linux";

# virtual harddisk

disk = [ 'phy:volg-md9/debian,hda,w' ];

root = "/dev/hda1 ro";

# virtual network

vif = [ 'mac=aa:00:79:5e:8d:31' ];

dhcp = "dhcp";

```

Dadurch erhält dein Gast automatisch eine IP.

Aber die net.eth0 wird vor dem booten (!) aus dem runlevel genommen; diese wird beim booten über xenbr0 automatisch gestartet.

Danach siehst du so was ähnliches wie hier:

```

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:11:09:61:F6:B3

          inet Adresse:10.0.0.4  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:58426 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:109187 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:32083105 (30.5 Mb)  TX bytes:10518132 (10.0 Mb)

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:116764 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:116764 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:43846233 (41.8 Mb)  TX bytes:43846233 (41.8 Mb)

peth0     Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:36280 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:74574 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:44948149 (42.8 Mb)  TX bytes:7227688 (6.8 Mb)

          Interrupt:16 Basisadresse:0x8000

vif0.0    Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:109187 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:58426 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:10518132 (10.0 Mb)  TX bytes:32083105 (30.5 Mb)

vif2.0    Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:11946 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:23914 errors:0 dropped:25 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:1106908 (1.0 Mb)  TX bytes:20237452 (19.2 Mb)

vif3.0    Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5479 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:12247 errors:0 dropped:424 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:520909 (508.7 Kb)  TX bytes:2382979 (2.2 Mb)

vif4.0    Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:6368 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:11556 errors:0 dropped:35 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:1521492 (1.4 Mb)  TX bytes:1101410 (1.0 Mb)

vif5.0    Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5822 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:10701 errors:0 dropped:30 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:852579 (832.5 Kb)  TX bytes:1014420 (990.6 Kb)

vif6.0    Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5765 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:13838 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:736515 (719.2 Kb)  TX bytes:1280855 (1.2 Mb)

vif8.0    Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:5471 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:13991 errors:0 dropped:2 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:551387 (538.4 Kb)  TX bytes:1284055 (1.2 Mb)

xenbr0    Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse FE:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:6187 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:831015 (811.5 Kb)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

Xenbro ist die bridge, an die alles gekoppelt ist. Die vifx.0 sind die Pseudodevices für die Gastsysteme, diese hängen wiederum alle an peth0. Peth0 ist net.eth0. Wenn du z.B. Knetload nutzt, mußt du das "Gerät" von eth0 auf peth0 umstellen. Wenn du also peth0, xenbr0 und eine vifx mit ifconfig sehen kannst geht das Netz. Wenn du dich in den Gast einloggst machst du als erstes ifconfig um zu sehen welche IP-Nummer der Gast tatsächlich hat. Danach kannst du diese Nummer in deiner Wirts-/etc/hosts eintragen und den Wirt mit dem Gast bekanntmachen.

Sollte es dann immer noch nicht gehen muß du dem Gast in seiner /etc/resolv.conf noch den Nameserver und die Domaine bekanntmachen. 

Danach sollte es gehen.

Ma

----------

## Tinitus

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Hi Tinitus!
> 
> Du hast eine Startdatei, die in etwa so aussieht:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

also ich habe einmal mit eth0 und einmal ohne eth0 gestartet.

Wenn ich mit aktivierter eth0 starte... ist dieses Interface da, wenn nicht dann nicht...

Das ist mein Problem. Da habe ich noch keinen Gast gestartet.

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

also erst noch mal danke für Deine Antwort

habe jetzt noch mal net.eth0 und net.lo aus den Startscripten genommen. Jetzt tut xen einmal eth0 und eth1 starten.

Leider werden diese nicht richtig initialisiert.

Wie mache ich  das....und warum jetzt 2 Netzwerkkarten? neben den vif's und der xenbr0

G. R.

----------

## Marlo

Dann wirst du wahrscheinlich eine, ähem, unübliche /etc/conf.d/net haben?

----------

## Marlo

Und net.lo gehört ins boot.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Und net.lo gehört ins boot.

 

wärst Du noch so nett mir eine übliche net Datei zu senden. Ichh habe das nach dem Gentoo Installationshandbuch gemacht. Und eigentlich funktionierte es bisher immer.

G. R.

----------

## Marlo

Habe dir eine pm zukommen lassen. Melde dich bitte, wenn es was Neues gibt.

Ma

----------

## Tinitus

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Habe dir eine pm zukommen lassen. Melde dich bitte, wenn es was Neues gibt.
> 
> Ma

 

Hallo,

na dann war meine Datei OK einzig broadcast war mit brd abgekürzt und via durch gw ersetzt.

wenn xen startet zeigt ifconfig -a eth0,eth1, lo, peth0-00

veth1-veth7 vif0.0 -vif0.7

Ich bin ratlos?!

G. R

----------

## Marlo

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn xen startet zeigt ifconfig -a eth0,eth1, lo, peth0-00
> 
> veth1-veth7 vif0.0 -vif0.7
> ...

 

Wenn du auch noch xenbr0 siehst ist das Netz da!

Bist du sicher, das du diese Pakete installierst hast?

 *Quote:*   

> emerge  iproute python twisted bridge-utils curl multipath-tools -pv 

 

Ansonsten gib mir noch mal zur Sicherheit deine vollständige /etc/conf.d/net per pm rüber.

Ma

----------

## Tinitus

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   
> 
> wenn xen startet zeigt ifconfig -a eth0,eth1, lo, peth0-00
> 
> veth1-veth7 vif0.0 -vif0.7
> ...

 

OK jetzt geht das Netz. Als nächstes muß ich dann wohl eine vm starten ...Dort krieg ich noch den Hotplug Fehler

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

Da das Netz jetzt geht:

hier die centos-conf

```

cat /etc/xen/centos-conf

# general

name    = "centos";

memory  = 256;

#booting

kernel = '/boot/xenkernel/vmlinuz-2.6.12.6-xen'

ramdisk = '/boot/xenkernel/initrd-2.6.12.6-xen.img'

# virtual harddisk

disk = ['cow:/suse/home/centos-fs.img 30,sda1,w']

root = '/dev/sda1 ro'

extra = 'ramdisk_size=32758 selinux=0'

# virtual network

vif = [ 'mac=aa:00:79:5e:8d:31' ];

dhcp = "dhcp";

```

Hier der Fehler:

```
xm create -c centos-conf

Using config file "/etc/xen/centos-conf".

Error: Device 2049 (vbd) could not be connected. Hotplug scripts not working.

```

und hier das log

```

tail -f /var/log/messages

Mar  8 12:03:36 localhost xenbr0: port 3(vif1.0) entering disabled state

Mar  8 12:03:36 localhost device vif1.0 left promiscuous mode

Mar  8 12:03:36 localhost xenbr0: port 3(vif1.0) entering disabled state

Mar  8 12:03:36 localhost logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: offline XENBUS_PATH=backend/vif/1/0

Mar  8 12:03:36 localhost logger: /etc/xen/scripts/block: remove XENBUS_PATH=backend/vbd/1/2049

Mar  8 12:03:36 localhost logger: /etc/xen/scripts/xen-hotplug-cleanup: xen-backend XENBUS_PATH=backend/vbd/1/2049

Mar  8 12:03:36 localhost net.agent[9022]: remove event not handled

Mar  8 12:03:36 localhost logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: brctl delif xenbr0 vif1.0 failed

Mar  8 12:03:36 localhost logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: ifconfig vif1.0 down failed

Mar  8 12:03:36 localhost logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: Successful vif-bridge offline for vif1.0, bridge xenbr0.

Mar  8 12:03:36 localhost logger: /etc/xen/scripts/xen-hotplug-cleanup: xen-backend XENBUS_PATH=backend/vif/1/0

Mar  8 12:03:47 localhost net.agent[9118]: add event not handled

Mar  8 12:03:47 localhost logger: /etc/xen/scripts/block: add XENBUS_PATH=backend/vbd/2/2049

Mar  8 12:03:47 localhost logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: online XENBUS_PATH=backend/vif/2/0

Mar  8 12:03:47 localhost device vif2.0 entered promiscuous mode

Mar  8 12:03:47 localhost xenbr0: port 3(vif2.0) entering learning state

Mar  8 12:03:47 localhost xenbr0: topology change detected, propagating

Mar  8 12:03:47 localhost xenbr0: port 3(vif2.0) entering forwarding state

Mar  8 12:03:47 localhost logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: Successful vif-bridge online for vif2.0, bridge xenbr0.

Mar  8 12:03:47 localhost logger: /etc/xen/scripts/vif-bridge: Writing backend/vif/2/0/hotplug-status connected to xenstore.

```

----------

## Marlo

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...Dort krieg ich noch den Hotplug Fehler
> 
> 

 

Das sollte jetzt behoben sein. Den Fehler gibt es nur, wenn das backend nicht richtig aufgebaut wird. 

Beobachte beim starten des guests mit udevmonitor ob solche Zeilen

```

  UEVENT[1133880108] add@/devices/xen-backend/vbd-5-2049

```

dabei sind. Wichtig ist das add@....

Wenn nicht, liegt es an der Kernelconfiguration.

Ma

----------

## Marlo

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Da das Netz jetzt geht:
> 
> 

 

hier die centos-conf

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /etc/xen/centos-conf
> 
> #booting
> ...

 

Ha so. Du arbeitest mit einer initrd. Hast du die mit genkernel gemacht?

Ma

----------

## Tinitus

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   Da das Netz jetzt geht:
> 
>  
> 
> hier die centos-conf
> ...

 

nein versuche gerade einen Kernel von der xen demo cd

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   
> 
> ...Dort krieg ich noch den Hotplug Fehler
> 
>  
> ...

 

udevmonitor

udevmonitor prints the received event from the kernel [UEVENT]

and the event which udev sends out after rule processing [UDEV]

UEVENT[1141817290.908828] add@/devices/xen-backend/vbd-3-2049

UEVENT[1141817290.924192] add@/devices/xen-backend/vif-3-0

UEVENT[1141817290.924213] add@/class/net/vif3.0

UEVENT[1141817290.924223] online@/devices/xen-backend/vif-3-0

UDEV  [1141817290.956291] add@/devices/xen-backend/vbd-3-2049

UDEV  [1141817290.970973] add@/class/net/vif3.0

UDEV  [1141817290.981551] add@/devices/xen-backend/vif-3-0

UDEV  [1141817290.996809] online@/devices/xen-backend/vif-3-0

Sieht doch eigentlich gut aus oder?

----------

## Tinitus

Hier meine Kernel config

Ich hoffe ich erfasse so alles:

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep XEN

```

CONFIG_X86_XEN=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOXEN_FE is not set

CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_FRONTEND=y

# CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_FE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_XEN=y

# XEN

CONFIG_XEN_PRIVILEGED_GUEST=y

# CONFIG_XEN_UNPRIVILEGED_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND=y

# CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND_VPCI is not set

CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BACKEND_PASS=y

# CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_BE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_BACKEND=y

# CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_TAP_BE is not set

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_BACKEND=y

# CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_PIPELINED_TRANSMITTER is not set

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_LOOPBACK=y

# CONFIG_XEN_TPMDEV_BACKEND is not set

CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_FRONTEND=y

# CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_TAP is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_TPMDEV_FRONTEND is not set

CONFIG_XEN_SCRUB_PAGES=y

# CONFIG_XEN_DISABLE_SERIAL is not set

```

G. R.

----------

## Marlo

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hier meine Kernel config
> 
> G. R.

 

Das ist ein Dom0/U Kernel, wie er auch von SuSe und RedHat benutzt wird.

Das wird aber bei dir nichts damit werden, weil diese Kernel firmenspezifische Patches mitbringen.

Haste den mal in die initrd reingeschaut um zu sehen welche Module geladen werden sollen?

Aber anstatt mit einem fremden Kernel zu arbeiten und die Zeit mit obscuren Fehlern zu verbringen

ist es einfacher und schneller sich die Kernel schnell selber zu bauen. In 30 Min. bist du damit durch

und kannst später deine Verbesserungen selbst einpflegen und hast das Teil auf ewig.

Ma

----------

## Tinitus

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   Hier meine Kernel config
> 
> G. R. 
> 
> Das ist ein Dom0/U Kernel, wie er auch von SuSe und RedHat benutzt wird.
> ...

 

gibst Du mir noch die DomU Dom0 config. Weil die ganzen Howto's im Internet beziehen sich wohll auf den alten Kernel 2.6.9 -2.6.12   mit 2.6.16 gibt es da ja gänzlich andere config Optionen?

Vielleicht einen Screenshot der xen Optionen oder so?

muß das 802.1d Modul als Modul im Dom0 ( im DomU eingebunden werden oder fest einkompiliert?

Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe schon mal bis hierher.

G. R.

----------

## Marlo

Mir ist da noch was eingefallen und habe die centos ausprobiert: Ergebnis ist, bei mir ist der selbe Fehler aufgetreten.

Also bau dir selbst einen Gast.

Ma

----------

## Marlo

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> gibst Du mir noch die DomU Dom0 config.
> 
> 

 

Klar! hatte ich doch schon angegeben. Einfach auf Dom0 und DomU klicken, ist auch gleich mit

einer  Gebrauchsanweisung.

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielleicht einen Screenshot der xen Optionen oder so?
> 
> 

 

Brauchst du nicht, ist aus make menuconfig ersichtlich.

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> muß das 802.1d Modul als Modul im Dom0 ( im DomU eingebunden werden oder fest einkompiliert?
> 
> 

 

Ich glaube bei diesen Dom .configs habe ich die noch als Modul. Mittlerweile aber fest im Kernel.

Ma

----------

## Tinitus

[Hallo,

mein erstes Debian bootet allerdings nur bis zum DHCP. Irgendwie kriegt er keine IP von meinem Router. Muß ich jetzt für xen einen internen dhcp Server laufen lassen? Oder kann ich auch eine feste IP per /etc/xen/debian.. zuweisen?

G. R

OK im Script gefunden.

Aber wie ist das root Paßwort von debian? Muß ich im xenU auch ein  mv /lib/tls /lib/tls.disabled (unter debian) machen?

G. R.

Edit: wird in /etc/domi.conf eingestellt.

----------

## Tinitus

nächstes Problem apt get findet xorg nicht?

apt-get install xserver-xorg x-window-system

Reading Package Lists... Done

Building Dependency Tree... Done

E: Couldn't find package xserver-xorg

G. R.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> nächstes Problem apt get findet xorg nicht?

 

Bist du dafür nicht irgendwie im falschen Forum  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Marlo

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   nächstes Problem apt get findet xorg nicht? 
> 
> Bist du dafür nicht irgendwie im falschen Forum 
> 
> 

 

Nö, ist er nicht; er richtet unter Gentoo einen Gast ein; und mit solchen "Regelauskünften" von ABV's hatte ich schon gerechnet. Xen verändert eben das durchschnittliche Weltbild.   :Cool: 

Warum sollten im Gentoo Forum nicht Fragen zum Einrichten eines Xen-Gastes bis hin zum ersten grafischen login diskutiert werden können? Erweitert nur den Horizont und ist mit Sicherheit nicht ungesund und sorgt auch dafür, dass sich Gentoo als Plattform für Xen weiterentwickelt. Da hinken wir sowieso schon hinterher. Vergleiche mal nur die Anzahl der gemeldeten Xen-bugs in den Zillas von SuSe und RedHat mit denen von Gentoo. Und wenn du dich mit dem Thema beschäftigt hättest, wüßtest du, dass Gentoo unter Xen, also als DomU, für jeden Admin ein sehr ungeliebter Gast ist. Das sage ich als Gentoo Nutzer. Dep oder rpm basierte Distries sind sehr komfortabel einzurichten und funktionieren in einem Gentoo Dom0 sehr gut. Suse ist da weit aus mehr zickig.

Zudem ist diese Frage ein sicheres Indiz dafür, dass GENTOO-XEN bei Tinitus soweit läuft, dass er einen rudimentären Gast hat einrichten können. --->>> TOOOOLLLL, AAAAAPLAAAAUS. Und wenn er das schafft, was er sich vorgenommen hat, hat er meinen ungeteilten Neid.

Zur Frage selbst:

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nächstes Problem apt get findet xorg nicht?
> 
> 

 

Die Antwort kann nur lauten, (wenn das Netz geht, selbstverständlich), dass es nicht xorg ist sondern "xserver-xorg",

so wie hier:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> apt-get install xserver-xorg x-window-system
> 
> apt-get install kde 
> ...

 

Grüße 

Ma

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*    *Tinitus wrote:*   nächstes Problem apt get findet xorg nicht? 
> 
> Bist du dafür nicht irgendwie im falschen Forum 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Aha  :Very Happy: 

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Warum sollten im Gentoo Forum nicht Fragen zum Einrichten eines Xen-Gastes bis hin zum ersten grafischen login diskutiert werden können?

 

Weil alles was über die Basiskonfiguration (Netzwerk, Lokales, etc.) distributionsspezifisch ist und nicht hier hin gehören könnte? (Ich weiss es nicht! Vielleicht ist das installieren eines Debians bis zur grafischen Oberfläche unter SuSE-Xen anders als unter RedHat-Xen als unter Gentoo-Xen?? Dann würde das natürlich Sinn machen. Aber wenn das überall gleich ist (sprich dem gewöhnlichen Installationsprozedere der jeweiligen Distribution entspricht) könnte man solche Fragen doch auch im entsprechenden Forum stellen.)

Ist meine Meinung  :Wink:  Soll euch nicht von der Installation und Problemlösung/-findung abhalten. Und schon gar nicht eine Grundsatzdiskussion auslösen...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Tinitus

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*    *Tinitus wrote:*   nächstes Problem apt get findet xorg nicht? 
> 
> Bist du dafür nicht irgendwie im falschen Forum 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Hallo,

danke Dir ....ich denke es liegt am Debian der bootstrap hat das ältere Debian >Sarge< glaube ich aufgespielt, besser wäre wohl Sid...aber keine Ahnung

Soweit läuft es jetzt halt mit dem alten x86

aber das mit dem vnc bereitet mir jetzt noch eine Kopfweh....

vncserver -alwaysshared -geometry 1024x768 -depth 24

sh: -c: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `('

sh: -c: line 1: `xauth -f /root/.Xauthority add (none):1 . 4c0b5b67969132bfff1f8a225574d666'

sh: -c: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `('

sh: -c: line 1: `xauth -f /root/.Xauthority add (none)/unix:1 . 4c0b5b67969132bfff1f8a225574d666'

sh: -c: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `('

sh: -c: line 1: `Xtightvnc :1 -desktop 'X' -auth /root/.Xauthority -geometry 1024x768 -depth 24 -rfbwait 120000 -rfbauth /root/.vnc/passwd -rfbport 5901 -fp /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/ -co /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb -alwaysshared >> '/root/.vnc/(none):1.log' 2>&1 & echo $! >/root/.vnc/(none):1.pid'

sh: -c: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `('

sh: -c: line 1: `cat /root/.vnc/(none):1.pid'

Couldn't start Xtightvnc; trying default font path.

Please set correct fontPath in the vncserver script.

sh: -c: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `('

sh: -c: line 1: `Xtightvnc :1 -desktop 'X' -auth /root/.Xauthority -geometry 1024x768 -depth 24 -rfbwait 120000 -rfbauth /root/.vnc/passwd -rfbport 5901  -co /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb -alwaysshared >> '/root/.vnc/(none):1.log' 2>&1 & echo $! >/root/.vnc/(none):1.pid'

sh: -c: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `('

sh: -c: line 1: `cat /root/.vnc/(none):1.pid'

Couldn't start Xtightvnc process.

G. R.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*    *Tinitus wrote:*   nächstes Problem apt get findet xorg nicht? 
> 
> Bist du dafür nicht irgendwie im falschen Forum 
> 
>  
> ...

 

apt-get install xserver-xorg

Reading Package Lists... Done

Building Dependency Tree... Done

E: Couldn't find package xserver-xorg

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

habe jetzt die Sache noch mal gestartet...

jetzt kommt das:

setup disk (image file /root/debian.img)

###

4096+0 records in

4096+0 records out

ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Device or resource busy

G. R.

----------

## Marlo

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> setup disk (image file /root/debian.img)
> 
> 

 

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Device or resource busy
> 
> 

 

Hast du die Installationsquelle gewechselt und den ftp de ausgewählt?

Schau doch mal  hier  hinein.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   
> 
> setup disk (image file /root/debian.img)
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ja habe ich schon gekannt  :Wink:  Problem ist eher 1 mal geht es. Dann erst wieder nach einem Reboot. Hatte zwischenzeitlich gentoo als Gast...ist genial einfach. Mein Problem: xen ist subjektiv nicht schneller als vmware. Aber dafür mit recht vielen Einschränkungen ...siehe meine neuen Postings.

G. R.

Edit: ist das nicht das loop Problem mit dem xen Kernel, welches hier zuschlägt?

----------

